
Lawmaker who opposed universal helmet law dies in motorcycle crash - woliveirajr
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/13/health/lawmaker-dies-in-motorcycle-crash-trnd/index.html
======
woliveirajr
But he was wearing his helmet and it wasn't enough to prevent the outcome:

> Pettalia was wearing a helmet at the time of the crash, police said.

------
dbg31415
Same day 'Merica was announced as an official word!

[http://public.oed.com/the-oed-today/recent-updates-to-the-
oe...](http://public.oed.com/the-oed-today/recent-updates-to-the-
oed/september-2016-update/new-words-list-september-2016/)

No but seriously, do you want Reddit? Because this is how you get Reddit.

Why is this here?

